# Early even for the Keewenaw



## David_E_Ward (Oct 2, 2018)

Just got a text from a MTU student, it's snowing in Houghton and not for the first time this month.


----------



## Yarcraft (Jul 15, 2006)

Not really. I went to college there and I had one year where it snowed in all 9 months I was there (Sept to May). I remember getting two week of snow on my birthday in April.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yarcraft (Jul 15, 2006)

Yarcraft said:


> Not really. I went to college there and I had one year where it snowed in all 9 months I was there (Sept to May). I remember getting two week of snow on my birthday in April.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Two feet...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yarcraft said:


> Two feet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


2006?


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

We still had some good riding up in the Keweenaw last April, and they had a pretty good snow storm in mid-April after we left:





Here is what we had near Iron Mtn in the Banana Belt on Monday (Oct 15th)


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Yarcraft said:


> Two feet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm doing the annual maintenance on my sled now


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Farmers Almanac was calling for colder than normal beginning to winter, followed by a warmer in the end. Hopefully the lakes freeze good, so we have ice to last us awhile into the warmer.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Steve said:


> I'm doing the annual maintenance on my sled now


Our sleds are pretty much ready to go. I dropped the trailer/sleds at our snowmobile shop on the way home from our last trip last year and had them go through them then. I did buy a new GPS (6" screen) so I still have to mount a new glove box extension and RAM cradle for that but that won't take long as I already have it wired for my 5" Garmin.





Also - Swapped trailers recently. Picked up a new Neo so I can drive in the front and out the back. I took all of the slide glides and trax matts from the old trailer before I sold it but I still have to buy some more and get it installed in the new trailer. Going with Superclamp rear tie downs on this one also. Need to get a spare tire mount for the inside of the trailer too.


----------



## David_E_Ward (Oct 2, 2018)

My sleds are out of the trailer and ready for pre-season maintainence


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

wildthing said:


> Our sleds are pretty much ready to go. I dropped the trailer/sleds at our snowmobile shop on the way home from our last trip last year and had them go through them then. I did buy a new GPS (6" screen) so I still have to mount a new glove box extension and RAM cradle for that but that won't take long as I already have it wired for my 5" Garmin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am the snowmobile shop for my sled. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Steve said:


> I am the snowmobile shop for my sled.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I was for many years as well Steve - and I still am for many things. But I just don't have the time or the patience for changing oil filters on the 4 strokes, monkeying around changing slide rails, etc. If it is something I can get to easily I do it myself but otherwise, I send them to the shop.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

wildthing said:


> I was for many years as well Steve - and I still am for many things. But I just don't have the time or the patience for changing oil filters on the 4 strokes, monkeying around changing slide rails, etc. If it is something I can get to easily I do it myself but otherwise, I send them to the shop.



Lately I find myself fixing things with my check book.


----------



## Yarcraft (Jul 15, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> 2006?


I think it was 95-96. If I remember right, keweenaw had second most snowfall at 360 inches. I took the next two winter off and went in the summer instead.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yarcraft said:


> I think it was 95-96. If I remember right, keweenaw had second most snowfall at 360 inches. I took the next two winter off and went in the summer instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


April 2006 I was there and we got 2 feet overnight. Just when we thought it was over...


----------

